# Bermuda?



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi all, new to forum. I posted some pictures in my introduction and was told I have Bermuda. Are there different species of it? I am in the works of weeding out the yard, and then I believe I will want to over seed.





The yard is still a mess. Have lots of weeds in there, but I know once the weeds are gone I'll need to seed it. Any recommendations of what to seed with?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Bermuda will spread sideways and fill in, you don't have to seed it as long as you already have some. And many varieties don't even have a seed. If yours is a sodded variety you couldn't seed that anyway.


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

It's clear I have a lack of knowledge in this area lol. So do you recommend to start with weed control, then keep apply fert?

I've been using milgornite


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

The bermuda bible should help clear up the majority of your questions. If you haven't yet you should give it a read. http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1651

Hard to make out the condition of the lawn from those 2 pics. If you could take some more pics of what you're working with that would be helpful. The frayed grass blades tell us your mower blade needs to be sharpened.


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

FlaDave said:


> The bermuda bible should help clear up the majority of your questions. If you haven't yet you should give it a read. http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1651
> 
> Hard to make out the condition of the lawn from those 2 pics. If you could take some more pics of what you're working with that would be helpful. The frayed grass blades tell us your mower blade needs to be sharpened.


My mower needs a little bit of work. I hit a root and one of my blade is out of commission and the other two need replaced. I'll get some updated pics for you tonight.

Thanks for the link! I'll read up on when I should be working


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

After reading that, I applied a product that is a no go for Bermuda lol. Hopefully my lawn will recover. I did spray in the back yard and only on a test area.

Also what's the scoop on reel mowers? Are they really the secret to an awesome looking lawn? Are people using self propelled or standard push reels?


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Iceman440 said:


> After reading that, I applied a product that is a no go for Bermuda lol. Hopefully my lawn will recover. I did spray in the back yard and only on a test area.
> 
> Also what's the scoop on reel mowers? Are they really the secret to an awesome looking lawn? Are people using self propelled or standard push reels?


They REELy are the secret to an awesome looking lawn! :lol: But reely though. Think of using a machete to hack away at your grass...that's a standard rotary mower. Now, imagine if you used sharp scissors. The result is a healthier grass with a much cleaner cut.

Standard push reels are nostalgic but quickly become ineffective. The reel simply doesn't spin fast enough (aka clip rate) which causes washboarding and uneven cuts. Plus they don't weight much so they float on top of your newly lush stand of 'muda. Honestly don't waste the $100. Put it towards an entry level gas-powered reel, or, better yet, dive right in and buy a greens mower.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I would say it's a tie between reel mowers and PGR that have had the biggest impact on my lawn.


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

So what's the best entry level gas reels? I honestly would not mind riding my back and reeling my front. Not sure if I will have enough coin for a reel riding lol! Reading yo more, seems like Bermuda looks it's best cut low, so a reel mower is best solution.

Just gotta get the clover under control and hopefully the Bermuda will spread out some more


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Go low with the bermuda and will devour weeds. Not sure about clover though. McLane, California Trimmer, Tru-Cut are good entry level reels. Search the classifieds on CL, here, ebay, etc.. You can find good deals!


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

lucas287 said:


> Go low with the bermuda and will devour weeds. Not sure about clover though. McLane, California Trimmer, Tru-Cut are good entry level reels. Search the classifieds on CL, here, ebay, etc.. You can find good deals!


Thanks I'm going to keep my eye out! Yeah the clover is a big problem. Here's some of the weeds taking over my yard lol


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Mow low to get some sun into that Bermuda grass and it will start flourishing.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

x2 @erdons weeds don't typically tolerate being mowed low. It's a win win.


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

On my mower, I've got 1-3.5 in half inch increments. What should I mow it on?

Also the reason I have no been mowing to low has been I've got some several roots in certain areas lol. The main part of my yard is fairly flat and would be easy to mow lower

Should I go ahead and do one huge wack (since it doesn't look good anyways) or do it in 2?

Thanks for all the advice. I am hoping maybe by next year I can have it looking at least 50% better


----------



## Todd1970 (May 7, 2019)

Another option is just sharpen or get new blades for the mower you have, follow the bermuda bible, follow the bermuda triangle- https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=13 and enjoy the change just that will make. Going low is awesome and is a whole new level but not for the beginner. Speaking from experience of making the change this season, going low is more than just your mower. You'll most likely have to level to mow low and that is more money, time, and requires more prep. Start slow and simple for now. Get the weeds under control and a good fert program. After you got that handled then stepping it up won't be such a undertaking.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@Iceman440 looks like clumping fescue, creeping Charlie maybe, clover, and crabgrass. As far as the mowers go, you can have a very nice Bermuda lawn with a rotary mower. It really depends on the look that you prefer. Obviously there are some amazing lawns on here cut with a reel mower. But there are some amazing lawns on here that are at a taller height. Take a look at this thread. I think you'll like what you see.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10949


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

Awesome thanks guys. I am planning on following that Bermuda bible. I did not particularly want to go as extreme as leveling.

I did just lay down an application of milgornite in late April.

As far as those weeds go, what is the best way to blanket spray them without destroying what lawn I have lol


----------



## flynavy812 (May 15, 2019)

@TN Hawkeye Jumping aboard this thread instead of starting another. Looks like clumping fescue to me too, I have some in my backyard. Everyone keeps saying mow low and bermuda will take it over, maybe I'm not patient enough but it doesn't seem to be taking over. Hit it with some roundup and let bermuda take over the dead spots?


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> @Iceman440 looks like clumping fescue, creeping Charlie maybe, clover, and crabgrass. As far as the mowers go, you can have a very nice Bermuda lawn with a rotary mower. It really depends on the look that you prefer. Obviously there are some amazing lawns on here cut with a reel mower. But there are some amazing lawns on here that are at a taller height. Take a look at this thread. I think you'll like what you see.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10949


Wow there are some great looking lawns in there!!! I usually mow at a 2.5 - 3 inch but mine don't look that full. I really need to get the weeds under control first


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Iceman440 said:


> On my mower, I've got 1-3.5 in half inch increments. What should I mow it on?
> 
> Also the reason I have no been mowing to low has been I've got some several roots in certain areas lol. The main part of my yard is fairly flat and would be easy to mow lower
> 
> ...


Set it to the lowest possible setting and go to town. I'm convinced Bermuda and roaches would be the only things that would survive a nuclear war. Mowing low will also help it spread laterally... also mow it as often as possible, I mow sometimes every 2 days. That clumping fescue and weeds are probably hanging on because they have all that shade from the tall grass height, cut it at the lowest and you'll do a number on them, then go in for the kill with some Celcius.


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

erdons said:


> Iceman440 said:
> 
> 
> > On my mower, I've got 1-3.5 in half inch increments. What should I mow it on?
> ...


I'll mow as low as my yard will let me. A lot of the weeds are around the trees I have (only 2) because I can't mow that close to my tree due to roots.

The yard right now needs mowed, but is way to wet at the moments . I'll see if I can pick up some of that Celsius!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

First off, where are you in East Tn? That will play a role in this part. If you want to get the weeds under control you will want to do it before you scalp way down. The more leaf tissue to absorb the herbicide the better. The weeds look happy and healthy now which is when you want to hit them. If you aren't too far I could give you some Celsius to use. Shoot me a pm with your location and we could work something out.


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> First off, where are you in East Tn? That will play a role in this part. If you want to get the weeds under control you will want to do it before you scalp way down. The more leaf tissue to absorb the herbicide the better. The weeds look happy and healthy now which is when you want to hit them. If you aren't too far I could give you some Celsius to use. Shoot me a pm with your location and we could work something out.


Will do! PM has been sent. Also, does scalping mean mowing as low as possible?


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Iceman440 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > First off, where are you in East Tn? That will play a role in this part. If you want to get the weeds under control you will want to do it before you scalp way down. The more leaf tissue to absorb the herbicide the better. The weeds look happy and healthy now which is when you want to hit them. If you aren't too far I could give you some Celsius to use. Shoot me a pm with your location and we could work something out.
> ...


Scalping is when you cut down below the leaves and leave only the stock remaining. If your yard is uneven and you get the swirl marks, that's because the mower dips and scalps that spot.

When scalping on purpose, yes you go as low as you can (and generally want to bag the clippings). After that, you can raise the mower up a notch. The grass will push new leaves, and when you cut at the increased height you only take off parts of the leaves rather than getting down to the stem again, leaving the grass green.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Iceman440 said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


Is going as low as you can good for any type of Bermuda? I have a combo of some unidentified Bermuda and common Bermuda.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

A soil test would be a good place to start. UT extension service can do a test and give you recommendations for fert, lime, etc. Not knocking milorganite, I've used it. But it may not provide the nitrogen needed for your bermuda to flourish. I agree it looks like fescue clumps mixed in with your bermuda. I had the exact same issue in my yard and hitting those spots with Celsius was the ticket. The fescue clumps seem to melt away over the course of a couple of weeks and well fed bermuda will seize the opportunity to fill that void.


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

Step 1: drop the deck and mow low with what you have

Step 2: buy celcius and apply with a properly calibrated sprayer

Step 3: kick back for 14 days and wait for the fescue/weeds to die. Then fertilize with a high nitrogen fertilizer.

No need for seed , I made the mistake of buying seed before giving my common a chance to thrive and I'm kicking myself for it. At least I only bought 25 lbs of Bermuda triangle and not a really pricey variety.


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

Huff said:



> A soil test would be a good place to start. UT extension service can do a test and give you recommendations for fert, lime, etc. Not knocking milorganite, I've used it. But it may not provide the nitrogen needed for your bermuda to flourish. I agree it looks like fescue clumps mixed in with your bermuda. I had the exact same issue in my yard and hitting those spots with Celsius was the ticket. The fescue clumps seem to melt away over the course of a couple of weeks and well fed bermuda will seize the opportunity to fill that void.


Yeah I have been thinking about getting a soil sample actually. Probably the best place to start. Do I get a plug for front and back?


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

voteforfilthy89 said:


> Step 1: drop the deck and mow low with what you have
> 
> Step 2: buy celcius and apply with a properly calibrated sprayer
> 
> ...


Yeah I am going to take yours and everyone else's advice.

Soil test, weeding, scalping, let nature do it s Own thing. Am I to late into the season?


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

Iceman440 said:


> Huff said:
> 
> 
> > A soil test would be a good place to start. UT extension service can do a test and give you recommendations for fert, lime, etc. Not knocking milorganite, I've used it. But it may not provide the nitrogen needed for your bermuda to flourish. I agree it looks like fescue clumps mixed in with your bermuda. I had the exact same issue in my yard and hitting those spots with Celsius was the ticket. The fescue clumps seem to melt away over the course of a couple of weeks and well fed bermuda will seize the opportunity to fill that void.
> ...


The info for the UT soil test can be found at their website. You can pick up a soil container at your local extension agent or use your own box. Complete instructions for taking the samples and mixing and packaging are on the website, too. I think I took 8 or 10 plugs and mixed them together. They'll give you recommendations on amount and strength of fertilizer based on if you want low, medium or high maintenance. I found out my phosphorus was really high, so I'm using a low P fertilizer.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

Iceman440 said:


> voteforfilthy89 said:
> 
> 
> > Step 1: drop the deck and mow low with what you have
> ...


Depends on where you're located. East TN could be Chattanooga or Bristol. I'd think you have at least 4-6 week window to get after it. Bermuda can do wonders in a month. Make sure you get on a preemergent schedule. Weeds you prevent are weeds you don't have to kill later.


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

Huff said:


> Iceman440 said:
> 
> 
> > voteforfilthy89 said:
> ...


I am in (edited) county, so not quite that far. So the key to seek success is to stop them from germinating to begin with.

Any recommendation for the preemergent? I know I am well late into the season for that, but maybe I can pick some up on sale during winter


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Iceman440 said:


> Huff said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman440 said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure I have a bunch of pre emergent that I could give you. I didn't get to spray last winter so my supply is full. I have prodiamine 65 WDG and Simazine liquid. Rather than spend your money on products now put some money into a good sprayer and some TeeJet nozzles. We are close enough we can share some of my bounty to get your feet wet. Then if you decide this lawn care obsession is for you next year you can jump into buying the chemicals. :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

flynavy812 said:


> @TN Hawkeye Jumping aboard this thread instead of starting another. Looks like clumping fescue to me too, I have some in my backyard. Everyone keeps saying mow low and bermuda will take it over, maybe I'm not patient enough but it doesn't seem to be taking over. Hit it with some roundup and let bermuda take over the dead spots?


I had some clumps in my yard this spring. I hit them with glyphosate because I couldn't use my backpack sprayer. It killed them off and some of the Bermuda. But the Bermuda filled in the spots in about a month or so. I think Celsius will also torch them too.


Same spot about 6 weeks later.


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Iceman440 said:
> 
> 
> > Huff said:
> ...


Wow man, I really appreciate that!!! I really think I am going to like it. Maybe not full blown renovations, but just getting the best out of what I have is what I need to be doing

What's the protocol for cleaning a sprayer? I just keep buying little 2 gallons, have one for vegetation killer, one for clover, one for feed lol


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

And my sprayers are basically generic sprayers. I never would have thought there would be some premium in that market lol

What's everyone's recommendation?


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

I started my lawn journey in January and have seen some amazing results. Check out my lawn journal if you are interested. I try to date stamp every application of herb and fert. 
I started with applying herbicide to kill of existing weeds. (Prodiamine to prevent, and Celsius and MSMA to kill pretty much anything.)
I bought one of the Fiskar's Manual push reel mower and quickly found out how crucial a level lawn is. If your lawn in not somewhat level already it is going to be extremely difficult to mow low. I have mine set at 1.5" and still hit dirt in some areas. Also, since my grass is growing in fairly decently and getting pretty thick, I had to bump it up to 2" because it would absolutely not budge through certain areas. If I had to do it again I would not buy the Fiskar's manual reel mower. Work on ridding the lawn of weeds and promoting growth through fert, water, time, and mowing relatively low with a sharp bladed rotary. I plan on leveling next year and will likely look into a gas powered reel as well. 
Bermuda is an amazing grass. Extremely resilient, and fairly easy to care for. Do your research and put in the effort and it will be extremely rewarding. 
Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

lvlikeyv said:


> I started my lawn journey in January and have seen some amazing results. Check out my lawn journal if you are interested. I try to date stamp every application of herb and fert.
> I started with applying herbicide to kill of existing weeds. (Prodiamine to prevent, and Celsius and MSMA to kill pretty much anything.)
> I bought one of the Fiskar's Manual push reel mower and quickly found out how crucial a level lawn is. If your lawn in not somewhat level already it is going to be extremely difficult to mow low. I have mine set at 1.5" and still hit dirt in some areas. Also, since my grass is growing in fairly decently and getting pretty thick, I had to bump it up to 2" because it would absolutely not budge through certain areas. If I had to do it again I would not buy the Fiskar's manual reel mower. Work on ridding the lawn of weeds and promoting growth through fert, water, time, and mowing relatively low with a sharp bladed rotary. I plan on leveling next year and will likely look into a gas powered reel as well.
> Bermuda is an amazing grass. Extremely resilient, and fairly easy to care for. Do your research and put in the effort and it will be extremely rewarding.
> Welcome to the forum btw.


Thanks for the welcome! So is a Rotary going to produce a better result than an manual reel?

I know my lawn would not be level enough for a 1 inch cut, but I often cut at 2.5 and I know I can do a 2. I have never tried any lower. I am not sure leveling a lawn would be an adventure I would be willing to partake lol

I plan on checking out your lawn log! Would be nice to see everyone's scheduling


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Iceman440 said:


> lvlikeyv said:
> 
> 
> > I started my lawn journey in January and have seen some amazing results. Check out my lawn journal if you are interested. I try to date stamp every application of herb and fert.
> ...


Just getting rid of the weeds and giving the Bermuda room to run will do wonders. As stated before, sharp blades and a lower cutting height make a huge difference. We have a good climate for Bermuda here. Not the best but we get good heat and pretty regular rain. You are starting late in the season but you will see good results by fall. If you take the winter to get a plan ready for next year you can have a very nice lawn by the end of next season.


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Iceman440 said:
> 
> 
> > lvlikeyv said:
> ...


Perfect. So hopefully I can get most of the weeds under control, and by next year have almost all of them gone. My next day off (Sunday) I will try and mow it down to my normal height, then before I go back to work (Wednesday) I will mow again at a lower height


----------



## lvlikeyv (Jan 26, 2019)

Iceman440 said:


> Perfect. So hopefully I can get most of the weeds under control, and by next year have almost all of them gone. My next day off (Sunday) I will try and mow it down to my normal height, then before I go back to work (Wednesday) I will mow again at a lower height


I never understood the concept of mowing more frequently when I was younger. I would wait sometimes 2 weeks between each mow. With the grass and weeds so tall, every mow was god awful. Now I mow at the very least once a week. More like 1.5 to 2 times a week. With the little growth experienced in that time frame, it actually makes it enjoyable even with my manual push reel. Also, weeds grow MUCH faster than the grass so if you can get that under control it makes it all the better.

Back to the reel mower, I think in general the reel produces better results and can ultimately be better for the grass given the mechanics of how the blades cut the grass. 
That being said, there is a lot more upkeep in a reel vs a rotary. (I.e. sharpening the reel, adjusting the reel to bed knife, ensuring no rocks or sticks in the lawn as they can ruin a reel mower)

There is a crap ton of resources in the forum. You should be able to find almost any answer, and if not, the members on here are extremely active so ask away. Definitely recommend creating a Lawn Journal so you can keep track and it also gives the gurus a little background info if any questions arise.


----------



## Iceman440 (Jul 11, 2019)

lvlikeyv said:


> Iceman440 said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect. So hopefully I can get most of the weeds under control, and by next year have almost all of them gone. My next day off (Sunday) I will try and mow it down to my normal height, then before I go back to work (Wednesday) I will mow again at a lower height
> ...


Hah, a little embarrassed to show my lawn off! It's a wreck lol

I mow once a week on the dot of weather permits. I'll mow sooner if it's calling for rain. My grass does grow very fast. My work schedule really doesn't allow for me to mow every 4 days , which is a shame

I might really consider a reel mower once I can get it in a little better shape. Usually no sticks or rocks in my yard, just some dog bombs that get picked up before I mow lol.
I do have substantial tree roots in my yard. I actually have to raise my mower deck when going over them.

I did see there are some pull behind reel mower attachments. They look fairly decent, but that would triple maintenance, and at the cost I think I would be better off getting 1 gas reel mower


----------

